# Gesucht: Neue Meforute



## Living Dead (15. September 2007)

Neben einer recht weichen Cheetah 96 in ML suche ich jetzt noch ne härtere für 25gr Snaps und ähnliche Köder.

In der engeren Auswahl stehen:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_38_54_537&products_id=2805

FZR 96

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_38_51_245&products_id=822

kein Ahnung ob die nich zu soft ist?


http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_...d/238?osCsid=493fc534f6cb30628cfc49bb8327424f
MWS-972MLRF
9'7"feet/10g-30g/195g:338euros

Wie siehts aus mit ner Harrison in 5-30gr? Warscheinlich zu hart oder?

Habt ihr vllt noch andere Anregungen? Oder habt ihr eine dieser Ruten schon mal in der Hand gehabt?

LG,LD


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Wie wäre es mit einer Fenwick Iron Feather 2 ?
Länge 3,05m,16-48gr. Wg..Federleicht mit einer 
schnellen Aktion ohne zu hart zu sein.
Kosten um die 170€.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (15. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Hab ich schon mal in der Hand gehabt. Gefällt auch recht gut!  Leider is mir der Griff zu lang.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Meinst du die Ruten mit lure weight von 7/10-30g sind härter als die Cheetah mit 7-35g ?

Da wäre die Salthya SL-962M wohl härter mit lure weight von 15-42g - die 25g liegen da auch ziemlich passend drin.


----------



## Living Dead (15. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Meinst du die Ruten mit lure weight von 7/10-30g sind härter als die Cheetah mit 7-35g ?
> 
> Da wäre die Salthya SL-962M wohl härter mit lure weight von 15-42g - die 25g liegen da auch ziemlich passend drin.



Das ist halt das Problem. Vllt auch ne Cheetah mit 45gr...


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Ansonsten hättest du noch die XÖR zur Auswahl. 

Die Cheetah ist ja ML. 
http://megabass.co.jp/product_detail.php?keyid=191&item1=3
Die XÖR ist M, also sollte sie ein Ticken härter sein. WG von 10-35g.


----------



## Borstenwurm (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Speedmaster 3,3m, 15 - 40g Wurfgewicht von Shimano !!!

Die hat eine Superaktion und mit der kannst du richtig weit werfen.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal in der Hand gehabt. Gefällt auch recht gut! Leider is mir der Griff zu lang.


 


Säge,neue Endkappe und fertig.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Hi!
Die MC Salthya ist meine Mefo Rute. Ich habe allerdings die ML also eine Type leichter.
Funzt prächtig mit 25 - 30 Gramm.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Blauortsand (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Sonst probiere mal die Luxxe  Saltage RFX 96 MH von Gamakatsu - ist ein echter kracher aber da sind die 25 gr. Snaps eher noch die leichteren Köder aber bei 30gern kommt die erst richtig in Fahrt - mußt aber vorsichtig drillen damit, dass die meerforellen nicht ausschlitzen!

Ich fische damit eher auf dorsch und Wolfsbarsch für Forelle ist meines erachtens nach die Cheetah die erste Wahl - benutze da aber auch meist nicht so schwere Köder!


----------



## Living Dead (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die MC Salthya ist meine Mefo Rute. Ich habe allerdings die ML also eine Type leichter.
> Funzt prächtig mit 25 - 30 Gramm.
> 
> ...




Dann könnte die M ja was für mich sein. Bis zu welchem Ködergewicht kannst du mit der Rute gehn?

Griff absägen is son Problem: Rute wird kopflastig und das Spitzenteil ist länger als das Griffteil. Was ziemlich Bruch förderlich sein kann |rolleyes

@ Jelle RFX 96 MH, ist das die mit Kork bei DS?


----------



## Ghanja (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Speedmaster 3,3m, 15 - 40g Wurfgewicht von Shimano !!!
> 
> Die hat eine Superaktion und mit der kannst du richtig weit werfen.
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Allerdings verwende ich das besagte Modell in Verbindung mit Gummiködern beim Hecht- und Zanderangeln. Die Wurfeweite ist super (und mit Mefo-Ködern sollte es noch weiter gehen). Gewicht ist federleicht und man kann mit ihr stundenlang werfen. Als Rolle hab ich eine 10400er RedArc drauf.


----------



## Living Dead (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Allerdings verwende ich das besagte Modell in Verbindung mit Gummiködern beim Hecht- und Zanderangeln. Die Wurfeweite ist super (und mit Mefo-Ködern sollte es noch weiter gehen). Gewicht ist federleicht und man kann mit ihr stundenlang werfen. Als Rolle hab ich eine 10400er RedArc drauf.



Speedmaster steht hier auch rum! Is aber leider der Griff zu lang und der Blank is nich so ganz mein Ding.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Also ich fisch ne Harrison, von mad aufgebaut!:l

Hab die zwar jetzt erst einmal an der Küste testgefischt (weil erst Mitte Juli bekommen), aber die Wurfweiten sind weit, sehr weit!

Klar, die Rute ist relativ hart, aber ich hab einen Horni dranbekommen und hatte nicht das Gefühl des Besenstielfischens...#c

Ein Bekannter fischt die Fenwick und ist davon auch begeistert.

Deshalb mußt du selbst wissen was du machst!


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Was willst du eigentlich ca. investieren?


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter fischt die Fenwick und ist davon auch begeistert.



Kann man so sagen #6
...aber gerade weil sie sonen schön langen Griff hat, also eher nix für den Threadersteller :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen #6
> ...aber gerade weil sie sonen schön langen Griff hat, also eher nix für den Threadersteller :m


 

Da isser ja, der Bekannte!!!#h|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Living Dead (19. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Ja Preisrahme so ca 250€. Such halt etwas leichtes und schnelles. Mag keine weichen Ruten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Dann luscher doch mal im Harrisonthread. 


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*

Hmm Rainer meinte doch das die Harrison mehr eine GuFi Rute wäre. Wäre der "Blechpeitschen"-Thread nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## Blauortsand (19. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



> @ Jelle RFX 96 MH, ist das die mit Kork bei DS?



da hatte ich die mal her - ich glaube ich habe die seit ca. nem jahr!


----------



## Living Dead (20. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hmm Rainer meinte doch das die Harrison mehr eine GuFi Rute wäre. Wäre der "Blechpeitschen"-Thread nicht sinnvoller?



Genau falls mal nen Lachs beist |supergri Ne das is doch etwas überzogen. Mit "hart" war eher sowas wie 15-45gr gemeint.

@jelle: teurer Spaß ; )


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2007)

*AW: Gesucht: Neue Meforute*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Genau falls mal nen Lachs beist |supergri Ne das is doch etwas überzogen. Mit "hart" war eher sowas wie 15-45gr gemeint.


 

Du den Lachs fangen nur die anderen - das müsstest du dieses Jahr eigendlich gelernt haben |kopfkrat


----------

